# Spider Farm : )



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

They are only on one bud of one plant, and have apparently been there for a while. Should I be concerned? A little alcohol spray would kill them easy enough, but I don't know if it would damage the trichomes.


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

dude, that's total infestation...at this point there is no saving them...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

Spiders? I mean it's the only plant with any on it, and it's almost ready to chop. I could chop it now, actually.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

If that is in with other plants GET IT OUT NOW


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Most likely your other plants have them too Thats bad


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

if you can see them this clearly you are infested...look around with magnification you'll see plenty...sorry for you my friend, we all go thru this type of misery sooner or later...they go to other plant on the wind of a fan...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

What should I do with the plants to kill the things before the next grow?


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

boo said:


> if you can see them this clearly you are infested...look around with magnification you'll see plenty...sorry for you my friend, we all go thru this type of misery sooner or later...they go to other plant on the wind of a fan...


I actually had them on one strain and not others 
Got rid of them by taking the infected plant out and treated the others just in case
But I caught them early on just as I saw a web


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

How far along are they
If almost finished you could look into washing the buds with treated bucket dips to get rid of bugs and droppings  and make hash or oil if close to harvest.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

I never did that but seen others do it


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

those droppings are eggs...burn everything in flower or smoke bugs...avid in early veg but be careful, avid isn't you're typical pesticide...bomb the room with a pylon bomb and begin anew...it sucks but it's reality...good luck


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

They make a nice snap, crackle, pop when ya smoke 'em.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

I took all the plants in the tent outside and hosed them down with high pressure water. Left them there where it will be in the 40's tonight. I will destroy them more completely when I get home from work tomorrow. Losing them is no big deal, but the tent is next to the DWC with all the GSC's also in flower. Do I really need to burn them too?


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

only you can answer that question...have they gotten into that tent, examine it with magnigication...once you have mites they are everywhere...try to save the plants but it's usually an effort in futility...1 can reproduce in staggering number within days...the sooner they are dead the sooner you can concentrate on a healthy grow...blasting with water helps but it also blows off the trichomes...no free lunches with the borg...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

I used an insect bomb in the tent with it closed. I wasn't planning on ever using the tent again anyway. I am reworking the room this summer so it won't need a tent. It can stay closed until then.

I also sprayed the plants I put outside with insecticide, and will bag them tomorrow. I made a sign for the bag to warn any hopeful trash collectors not to smoke anything. No fire pit here, so I can't really burn them.

I've looked at every top level bud in the DWC using a scope attached to my camera, and saw no spider mites. I know that's no guarantee, but I'm not quite ready to lose those yet. Anyway, if they are there the plants in the main room are probably infected as well. Dumb ass that I am, I brought a bunch of tomato and assorted veggie plants in from the cold tonight. I don't have any safe mite killer, and the stores are closed. They will get treated tomorrow afternoon, though.

This is what I get for choosing a name like Crash Magnet : )


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

Thanks for the advise boo. And don't be too sorry for me. This is all for entertainment anyway. Dueling with spider mites is just as interesting as trying to maintain the perfect grow environment. It's not like I don't already have more weed harvested than I can smoke in a year.


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

brother, I as many others have been there...don't spray anything in flower, it's just not safe...you can spray veg plants but do it early...I hope you got lucky and have none in dwc but if you go near the borg and then into the dwc area they come with you...the literally ride on the breeze of a fan...pylon bomb for the win...trust me, they work...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

The ‘borg sucks. Sorry Crash.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

I found them on the mother plant in the other room. I had it outside, but brought it in when I went on vacation. Every leaf is infected. I can see them move with a scope on the underside of the leaves. At least I know how they got in. 

No way the mites could have gotten into the tent without passing by the DWC. But I'll give them a few days and see what happens. Have to wait for the pylon bombs anyway.


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

ouch, that's been infected for a while...do not use the pylon bomb in flower, it'll make you act like joe...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

I'll give insect soap and Neem oil a try on the DWC plants, but the rest are done. No reason to keep them around at this point.


----------



## boo (May 8, 2022)

smart move, the neem will slow them if nothing else...the borg is resistant to just about anything including the kitchen sink...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

Dumb question, but what happens at harvest time with infected plants? Can I just chop them, dry them and cure them?


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

Ordered 6000 Phytoseiulus persimilis for use after the Neem oil spray. The grow room is tiny, and the shop is barely 600 square feet. I'll release a quarter of them in there and the rest in the garden outside. Probably do it again in a month - after the bug bomb, of course.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Salvage what you can and bomb the tent.  Then clean it thoroughly with hydrogen peroxide 33%.  They are on every plant.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

If even one survives you can have infestation in weeks. You have to kill the eggs as well.  Sorry man.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 8, 2022)

The tent is empty. Unfortunately, that's not where it started. I assume they are on all the plants in the shop: weed, tomatoes, okra, etc. I have to assume they infest everything in the garden as well. That's where the mother plant was that has the worst infestation. I planted early, and we eat from that garden daily.

I would burn the garden (seriously), but that violates several laws here, as well as the HOA rules : )  From what I've been reading the P. persimilis mites are widely used in greenhouses and crop fields to keep the spider mites in check. Spider mites are their primary food source. They aren't too expensive, so it's worth a try.

We've also had some very unseasonable cold wet weather recently. I'm hoping that has reduced the spider mites in the garden down to the egg stage. From there P. persimilis should be pretty effective.

I guess putting plants outside during the day and bringing them in at night was a really bad idea from the start. I had read a few comments about the danger of bringing these little bastards in, but I didn't really get the message. I will know better in the future.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Salvage what you can and bomb the tent.  Then clean it thoroughly with hydrogen peroxide 33%.  They are on every plant.


Make sure you wear a good set of goggles. 33% H2O2 will frost your corneas in short order upon contact. You'll see light and dark, but that's about it. Strong stuff.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They make a nice snap, crackle, pop when ya smoke 'em.


Yes they do


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

I have plenty of seeds. The plant abuse will continue


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

Make oil or a Tincture. The bugs will not hurt the oil or Tincture. Smoking them sucks. Pop snap and crackle. 
Im pretty sure if you have smoked weed for along time you have smoked some bugs.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

So every time I'm smoking and hear a crackle, I can imagine a spider mite getting burned alive : )


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> So every time I'm smoking and hear a crackle, I can imagine a spider mite getting burned alive : )


Or an old school seed LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Make oil or a Tincture. The bugs will not hurt the oil or Tincture. Smoking them sucks. Pop snap and crackle.
> Im pretty sure if you have smoked weed for along time you have smoked some bugs.


I would definitely make a topical creme for pain before shitcanning any close to harvest
The decarb in oven will kill them


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

I am not scared of eating or smoking any bugs , they allow a certain % of insect parts in our foods they sell and certain Meds are made from bugs too.
I much rather smoke a few mites than some of the chemical sprays used today to kill or prevent insects .


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

When was the last time someone died of a spider mite overdose LOL
I kid


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

So sorry to read all this about your spider mites this morning crash. I have learned a lot from your experience and now am thinking about brining my plants in and out every day for hardening up then putting them back in the tent with the “inside girls“ taking a chance of bringing something in like spider mites in as well. I’m glad that you are taking it well and see it as a learning experience. Thanks so much for posting and good luck and again I’m so sorry for your experience in this grow…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

I eat plenty of bugs on my daily trail ride, including the odd spider. I've learned the hard way it's safer to swallow them than risk getting bitten while trying to spit them out.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

There is not enough studies on smoking mites yet, so for now they are deemed do not
Link
Smoking Weed With Spider Mites: Is It Bad? (420growist.com)


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So sorry to read all this about your spider mites this morning crash. I have learned a lot from your experience and now am thinking about brining my plants in and out every day for hardening up then putting them back in the tent with the “inside girls“ taking a chance of bringing something in like spider mites in as well. I’m glad that you are taking it well and see it as a learning experience. Thanks so much for posting and good luck and again I’m so sorry for your experience in this grow…


I have to say, the entertainment factor of dealing with the mites has offset the loss of the plants quite a bit. If I succeed in cleaning the mother plant of the things it will be well worth the experience. 

I think you're right about the risk to the inside girls. Hopefully, this week will be the end of the cold weather.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

I have a full sized poster in my grow room it scares the heck out of them mites


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

The best way not to get spider mites is to get them once....you will learn a lot from this terrible experience.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

I have used Dr Zymes with success. It is supposed to be safe for fruit you will consume but I wouldn’t spray my flowers with it. You learned the hard way that mixing indoor and outdoor plants can be catastrophic. I learned that as well. I did it with my houseplants though. They infected my grow(the fkers). Some people will dunk their buds in a 5 gallon bucket filled with water to clean them before drying them for curing. Might be worth a try. More learning with very little downside. There is also a thread on here about water curing that might work for washing away the borg and their **** though it sounds like it washes away the terpenes. As ‘hopper said, if you have smoked weed for a long time, you likely have smoked a bug or two. You certainly are taking it well. I would be angry.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> When was the last time someone died of a spider mite overdose LOL
> I kid


I think back to all the Mexican Brick I smoked as a kid
and Look How I turned out  LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> The best way not to get spider mites is to get them once....you will learn a lot from this terrible experience.


This could be posted in the Words of Wisdom thread or in the reboot of Kung Pow: The Way of the Fist…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I think back to all the Mexican Brick I smoked as a kid
> and Look How I turned out  LOL


I was just thinking
Than again may be a good reason to never smoke them


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This could be posted in the Words of Wisdom thread or in the reboot of Kung Pow: The Eay of the Fist…


Young Grasshopper stuff right there for sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I think back to all the Mexican Brick I smoked as a kid
> and Look How I turned out  LOL


I literally found beetles in weed back in the late 70’s/early 80’s…


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I literally found beetles in weed back in the late 70’s/early 80’s…


We found mice mummified too
After the product was broken down into sacks no one was the wiser
Reminds me of an old joke 
EEK its a bald mouse but that nis for another day


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Young Grasshopper stuff right there for sure


When you can snatch the lighter from my hand, it is time for you to leave, young grass-smoker…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> We found mice mummified too
> After the product was broken down into sacks no one was the wiser
> Reminds me of an old joke
> EEK its a bald mouse but that nis for another day


I think I draw the line at mummified mice…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

I’m sure I’ve smoked bugs in my day…


----------



## OGKushman (May 9, 2022)

I know how bad the 2 spotted mite is. Avid once so long ago fixed my mom at my old house. Clones never saw mites again. I don’t have the strain anymore but it was that experience that led me to believe avid is longer lasting then we are told. 

I have a bright red mite every year in spring that covers the south wall of my new house. Come in cracks in the windows and floors. Scary at first - but I’ve never seen them on any plants in the yard. Just stucco.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 9, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I know how bad the 2 spotted mite is. Avid once so long ago fixed my mom at my old house. Clones never saw mites again. I don’t have the strain anymore but it was that experience that led me to believe avid is longer lasting then we are told.
> 
> I have a bright red mite every year in spring that covers the south wall of my new house. Come in cracks in the windows and floors. Scary at first - but I’ve never seen them on any plants in the yard. Just stucco.



Those could be clover mites, red bugs. They are harmless, but their larva is what we know as <shiver> chiggers.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

This is a very good read.









						Spider mites on weed plants
					

Spider mites on weed plants




					www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## zem (Nov 15, 2022)

I battled with mites for years before i found a real solution. Mites are not a one time dilemma and they find a way to reoccur. The trick is to know their life cycle and use it to your advantage. They hibernate in cold weather so avoid trying to eradicate them in cold weather. When it is hot, you only need to starve them for a couple of weeks to eradicate them from your grow. Look into systemic pesticides that are certified for cannabis. If you remove all vegetation and make the plants toxic to the mites for two weeks in hot weather, the mites should be well gone by then. I sprayed them every 2 to 3 days 2 weeks during early veg and it solved my problem. To deal with them during flowering when i had infestations I used organic potassium soap but is a PITA because it kills on contact and once it dries it does not have any effect. It also dries the leaves somewhat but controls the problem pretty well. I tried lots of things. H2O2 damaged the leaves and did nothing to the bastards. I once kept a plant submerged for hours in water to drown them i was shocked to see them crawling after i removed it. They are however easy to control and they don't scare me that much. I worry more about aphids. They are disgusting and very fast to infest much more difficult for me to control once they do break out. The best thing i did for them was to eliminate those damn ants. I look at ants differently now. If I see a small ant walking up or down my stem, I know it is there looking for honeydew and to herd aphids on my plants! Ants are easy to control and helps a lot IME. cheers!


----------

